# Is anyone else excited about the new Microshift 10sp Mtn thumbies/barends?



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

"Microshift was quite proud of showing at the show were a set of bar end shifters indexed for Shimano 10 speed mountain groups."

EB14: Redesigned Arsis 10 speed Shifters from MicroShift, plus MTB thumb shifters and cassettes

Inexpensive, simple, and it gives you the ability to run friction which is nice if you bash something out back. I suspect they'll be as solid as the set I have on my crosscheck and I bet its not long until we see a set of Gevenalle/Retroshift levers.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Means one can have a clutch rear mech plus drop bars without going to Sram, and Shimano is way easier for me to get. Don't seem to be any online sources yet, but maybe soon...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Treefort could check availability from QBP and get it for you.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks. Reason I'm looking for an online source is that I'm in Oz and Microshift don't list a distributor. Will check with my LBS and check there isn't one, but maybe the bits will show up somewhere in the next month or two. No big hurry - I have a broken collarbone at present. :-(


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I really liked the 9s thumbies that came on my Moonlander (as long as I didn't go off any drops) and 10 speed will be awesome. Had I not just sidegraded to Saint I'd be in the market for these.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

And they look like they will work with Paul's Thumbies. Very excited.


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to building a 1x10 11-42 clutch der Krampus with Woodchippers and Gevenalle brifters(?).


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Now that redefines MONSTERCROSS
I'm sure the purists will complain, but it would ROCK on trails.


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

mactweek said:


> Now that redefines MONSTERCROSS
> I'm sure the purists will complain, but it would ROCK on trails.


Let them complain, I'll be out riding.


----------



## gjuffer (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like they've got a thumb shifter too. I'm all over that.


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Ahhmmm..... am I the only one to notice that the manufacturer himself didn't specify if these are Shimano Dyna-Sys compatible?

When you declare about some component as "10 speed" you need to define WHICH 10 speed system it is compatible with.

Is it for SRAM? Shimano Road 10s? Dyna-Sys?


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

oren_hershco said:


> Ahhmmm..... am I the only one to notice that the manufacturer himself didn't specify if these are Shimano Dyna-Sys compatible?
> 
> When you declare about some component as "10 speed" you need to define WHICH 10 speed system it is compatible with.
> 
> Is it for SRAM? Shimano Road 10s? Dyna-Sys?


They specify mountain 10 speed and seeing as SRAM has the same cable pull road or mountain and that Microshift has been Shimano compatible up to this point I think it's air to assume that it's Dynasys, Shimano's 10 speed mountain, compatible


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep, Dyna-Sys. Some of the 2015s I will be selling will have them paired with a Dyna-Sys derailer.


----------



## renegade44 (Jan 18, 2007)

Gevenalle/Retroshift is planning to have something for dynasis according to an email i got from them last summer.

in the mean time, i got dynasis to work with bar end shifters by taking a dremel to the levers to give them more cable travel.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Is there any sign yet when or where these might become available???


----------



## warx (Oct 23, 2013)

Am waiting too. I guess a dremel will make it work friction only. There is an indexed trick by building up the diameter with solder or epoxy but seems hit or miss and if we are close to getting these ones waiting is easier.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Just got some samples of these. Initial impressions look good but I've not fitted them yet. Got them to compare against a SRAM Type 2 mech and TT / bar-end shifter that's currently on my 1x10 CX bike, so it's a swap to Shimano Clutch RD using the MS bar-enders.


----------



## warx (Oct 23, 2013)

Good to hear there's samples available. Must be close to release.

Is the shifter mounted on a Paulies or like Retroshift/Gevenalle? I also tried contacting Kelly about their Take-Off but could never get ahold of them ()Kelly Bike Company


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Re Kelly Take-Offs: They are intended to accept a standard braze-on mount downtube road shift lever, which means that Shimano bar-end shifters also fit. Note that some levers (like Dura-Ace LH downtube levers) are a problem as they start off at 30 degrees to the downtube and thus hit the KTO hardware; installing these is difficult/impossible, but any normal LH lever should do the job.

When I got my KTOs a few years back, Kelly didn't answer email, but I was able to order online and the parts came quickly enough.

Note that with KTOs the shifters aren't easily accessible from the drops, but from the hoods and bar tops all is okay.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This might be a nice little upgrade for my Vaya with Retroshift 1x10. Could use the new 10spd mtn shifter plus a clutch 10spd mtn derailleur instead of the non-clutch 9spd I'm using now. My setup would be a little less weird.


----------



## warx (Oct 23, 2013)

I built a 1x10 with MTB Zee RD and wide-narrow. It's got a 11-36T on right now but am thinking about getting a 40T for hilly gravel races. The short cage Zee will manage (since there's no suspension takeup) Works well and had many cross races done without issue so far but shifting less than optimal(!) so just waiting for the dynasys shifter to replace my hack (pics of hack here: http://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/1x10-option-sscx-bike-gravel-rides-zee-898834.html


----------

